# System full- error



## ki_ko (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello ,need help again...
iÂ´m usind freebsd 6.0 in vmware, when i tried to install Xorg i have a error: system full, i have made df and give me this:







now i want to expand the ad0s1f for more 6Gb , but don't know how!
please help me thanks.


----------



## mickey (Mar 6, 2009)

You should have a look at growfs(8), though personally I've never used it in the past.

The pre-condition in any case would be, that you have free space available on the disk, that is **immediately** following the current location of your 'f' partition, so that you can extend it, possibly involving enlarging the containing slice prior to extending the label/partition therein.

In any case a backup of all your data is **highly** recommended!

If the above pre-condition is met, you could either go the growfs way, or use the conventional approach, which would be:


Backup your /usr filesystem to a temporary location providing enough space
Modify your /etc/fstab to mount the /usr filesystem from the temporary location
Reboot FreeBSD
Make sure /usr is now mounted from the temporary location and that the 'f' partition is not mounted anymore
If necessary, enlarge the disk slice using fdisk
If necessary, enlarge the disk label using bsdlabel
Extend the 'f' partion of your disk label using bsdlabel
Create a new filesystem on the 'f' partition using newfs
Mount the 'f' partion on /mnt
Copy over your /usr filesystem to /mnt using dump/restore
Modify your /etc/fstab again to mount /usr from your 'f' partition
Reboot FreeBSD
Make sure everything is properly in place again


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2009)

It's easier to just stop the VM, add more diskspace to the virtual hd and reinstall from scratch.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 9, 2009)

ki_ko said:
			
		

> Hello ,need help again...
> iÂ´m usind freebsd 6.0 in vmware, when i tried to install Xorg i have a error: system full, i have made df and give me this:
> 
> now i want to expand the ad0s1f for more 6Gb , but don't know how!
> please help me thanks.



Xorg doesn't use 6GB. Building it may, since you have plenty of space on /var, set WRKDIRPREFIX=/var/obj in /etc/make.conf.

You can check this by:
du -sh /usr/obj/usr/ports


----------



## beardedsamurai (Mar 20, 2009)

Have you checked to make sure that you have vmware tools for freebsd installed? I ran into this quite a bit when first trying to run it with vmware. Finally after figuring it out the first thing I do after installing the core system is to install the vmware tools package.

I can't remember the location, but a quick search on their site might pinpoint it.


----------

